# Aaaaaagghhhh Its Absolute Crap



## fergi (27/12/08)

well i have just tasted the worlds worst commercial beer, what the hell were they thinking when they made this crap, got given a 12 pack of mexican beers for xmas from my sister inlaw,now i know that we dont see eye to eye most of the time ,but this is bloody stupidity, i opened this beer a few minutes ago and pretended that it was a kit beer that i had made and i was going to judge it honestly without any bias towards it, well when i poured it into my glass the first thing i saw was this watery pissy looking crap that resembles weak tea,"NOT KIDDING" first taste it is the worst tasting first taste beer i have ever tasted . give me some of my infected beers i have made because they leave this crap for dead. just had some more of it and no shit this is dreadfull beer. the name is Cerveza SOL,4.5% ANYONE ELSE TRIED THIS CRAP.


cheers

fergi


----------



## quantocks (27/12/08)

when I had some at a Mexican restaurant it was a little watery, the head also didn't hold at all. I guess it's similar to the other Mexican piss in a bottle, Corona.


----------



## buttersd70 (27/12/08)

I've had urine samples look more appetising than that. :lol:


----------



## fergi (27/12/08)

seriously guys the picture doesnt do it justice, the color in the computer table has given it a deeper color in the picture, i have just finished it and i still cant believe the horrible taste in my mouth, i am going to find my golf shoes and just run my tongue along the bottom just to get rid of this foul taste

fergi


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

I was walking towards the "wall of wonders" at Dan Murpheys one day when an employee of said shop steped in front of me and asked if i would like to taste a beer. He held up a (as said) urine sample and the bottle of Sol in his hand.

I told him i was the current NSW state brewing champ (at the time) and if he thought i was going to put that shit in my mouth he would be better off asking the queen mum to smoke a joint!

He said..... wow, most people taste it and say its nice.

I laughed and walked off to buy some black sheep ale!

I still havnt tasted it and never will.

cheers


----------



## kevo (27/12/08)

> I've had urine samples look more appetising than that.



But did you have a lemon wedge in the sample?


----------



## Mantis (27/12/08)

fergi said:


> seriously guys the picture doesnt do it justice, the color in the computer table has given it a deeper color in the picture, i have just finished it and i still cant believe the horrible taste in my mouth, i am going to find my golf shoes and just run my tongue along the bottom just to get rid of this foul taste
> 
> fergi



Beer is good bait for snails/slugs/earwigs/cockroachs etc. I would be using it in the vegie patch with some oil on top to rid me of some of the bad critters. 
Maybe send your sister in law down to the patch to pull a carrot, she might get sucked in as well 

Well, you can only hope :icon_drool2:


----------



## afromaiko (27/12/08)

At least now you'll never be tempted to hand over your own hard earned cash to try it.


----------



## porky (27/12/08)

fergi said:


> i have just finished it and i still cant believe the horrible taste in my mouth,
> 
> fergi



That bad and you finished it????
:icon_vomit: 

bud


----------



## recharge (27/12/08)

budwiser said:


> That bad and you finished it????
> :icon_vomit:
> 
> bud


LOL My thoughts exactly :beerbang:


----------



## porky (27/12/08)

Reminds me of the story of the guy that goes into a pub and tells the publican 
"give me ten shots of whiskey" 
the publican says "what is the occasion?"
He replies "just got my first BJ"
Publican says "hey that is great, I'll shout you a shot as well"
he replies "that's ok, if 10 won't get the taste out of my mouth 11 won't either"


----------



## Brewtus (27/12/08)

I have drunk it 10 years back in Mexico. It was a light quaffer then and always with lime. I was not as fussy back then but I suspect it was fresh from the brewery and not shipped in plain glass on a slow boat across the equator. I guess it doesn't travel well and it would be out of it's context of hot dry weather at high altitude where you are always hot, tried and thirsty so thin wet beers work much better. They sell them ice cold in 330ml bottles so they go straight down. Guinness would not work there.

Horses for courses.


----------



## fergi (27/12/08)

recharge said:


> LOL My thoughts exactly :beerbang:


 

ouch that hurts guys, well yes it was that bad, i am sitting here messing on the computer and it was sitting in front of me, so i guess i just kept on trying it thinking ,this cant be as bad as i think it is it will probably change flavors as it warms up and become drinkable, plus its pretty dam warm up here in hamley bridge tonite. yep your right , i am just starting to ramble on it was never going to get better was it. dam it why did i admit to drinking all of it, oh well better go and find the golf shoes anyway.
cheers


fergi


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

:huh:  

Guiness works everywhere!

I recently had a hot long 13 hr day at a coal mine out west and when getting to the pub at about 9.30pm the first beer was a Guiness.

They had celar mix on it though so it wasnt strait Nitrogen. Had that carbonic bite to it.

Much better at the local irish pub. Might have to entice the wife into lunch there again soon. The foods great but the Guiness is better 

cheers


----------



## clean brewer (27/12/08)

fergi said:


> well i have just tasted the worlds worst commercial beer, what the hell were they thinking when they made this crap, got given a 12 pack of mexican beers for xmas from my sister inlaw,now i know that we dont see eye to eye most of the time ,but this is bloody stupidity, i opened this beer a few minutes ago and pretended that it was a kit beer that i had made and i was going to judge it honestly without any bias towards it, well when i poured it into my glass the first thing i saw was this watery pissy looking crap that resembles weak tea,"NOT KIDDING" first taste it is the worst tasting first taste beer i have ever tasted . give me some of my infected beers i have made because they leave this crap for dead. just had some more of it and no shit this is dreadfull beer. the name is Cerveza SOL,4.5% ANYONE ELSE TRIED THIS CRAP.
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...



I think that was bought out as the Poor Mans Corona, I dont think its intended to be poured into a glass, out of the bottle with a wedge of Lime...  




quantocks said:


> when I had some at a Mexican restaurant it was a little watery, the head also didn't hold at all. I guess it's similar to the other Mexican piss in a bottle, Corona.



If ya cant afford Corona, buy Sol!!!!! 




buttersd70 said:


> I've had urine samples look more appetising than that. :lol:



My samples are quite Dark lately.. Usually after I drink alot of water, my piss looks about the same colour as that beer..




fergi said:


> seriously guys the picture doesnt do it justice, the color in the computer table has given it a deeper color in the picture, i have just finished it and i still cant believe the horrible taste in my mouth, i am going to find my golf shoes and just run my tongue along the bottom just to get rid of this foul taste
> 
> fergi



Do your Golf shoes have shit on them? :lol: 




Tony said:


> I was walking towards the "wall of wonders" at Dan Murpheys one day when an employee of said shop steped in front of me and asked if i would like to taste a beer. He held up a (as said) urine sample and the bottle of Sol in his hand.
> 
> I told him i was the current NSW state brewing champ (at the time) and if he thought i was going to put that shit in my mouth he would be better off asking the queen mum to smoke a joint!
> 
> ...



:lol: Ill use that line..




kevo said:


> But did you have a lemon wedge in the sample?



Come on, Lime hey..


----------



## Carbonator (28/12/08)

Perhaps if you stir-in some Guano (Sulfur), it may balance out and enhance the exotic flavours!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/12/08)

fergi said:


> well i have just tasted the worlds worst commercial beer, what the hell were they thinking when they made this crap, got given a 12 pack of mexican beers for xmas from my sister inlaw,now i know that we dont see eye to eye most of the time ,but this is bloody stupidity, i opened this beer a few minutes ago and pretended that it was a kit beer that i had made and i was going to judge it honestly without any bias towards it, well when i poured it into my glass the first thing i saw was this watery pissy looking crap that resembles weak tea,"NOT KIDDING" first taste it is the worst tasting first taste beer i have ever tasted . give me some of my infected beers i have made because they leave this crap for dead. just had some more of it and no shit this is dreadfull beer. the name is Cerveza SOL,4.5% ANYONE ELSE TRIED THIS CRAP.
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...




I reckon I saw some of that piss being flogged off at P.A.L.S at Parafield. I am always poking around in bottle shops looking to try something different. Glad I didnt buy some.

BYB


----------



## boingk (28/12/08)

Always wondered what Sol tasted like, after numerous outings with mates drinking Coronas [save the bottles for me, willya guys?]. Never actually tasted it though, and this has put me off. 

One thing I don't mind in that sort of category of beer is something called 'Imperial'. Its a Cerveiza-like beer brewed in San Jose, Costa Rica. Same price as Corona, but fully imported and doesn't taste like piss. Sure, I'd still rather a JS Golden, but the odd Imperial on a hot afternoon whilst playing golf isn't too bad...h34r: 

- boingk


----------



## Bribie G (28/12/08)

I've never tasted anything decent out of Mexico yet, apart from genuine tequila with the worm in the bottom. That was more like a trip than a drunk session.

Mexican food is a good example. Indian Restaurants are run by Indians, Chinese restaurants are full of Chinese. My favourite sushi stall in the Valley, amazingly is run by genuine Japs. The guy at the Mongolian BBQ you wouldn't want to annoy or he'd impale you and set you up on the North side of the Great Wall to taunt the Chinese.

If anyone can show me a Mexican Restaurant actually run by Mexicans and not unemployable Australian Bogans who think Sol Trujillo is a recipe please enlighten me.

I think Sol (beer) is in the same category as Aldi complete Burrito pack serves 2.


----------



## Supra-Jim (28/12/08)

I guess the most amazing thing about this beer, is how they train those tiny little chiahuahua to balance on the top of the bottles and piss in them!!


----------



## big_alk (28/12/08)

BribieG said:


> I've never tasted anything decent out of Mexico yet, apart from genuine tequila with the worm in the bottom. That was more like a trip than a drunk session.
> 
> Mexican food is a good example. Indian Restaurants are run by Indians, Chinese restaurants are full of Chinese. My favourite sushi stall in the Valley, amazingly is run by genuine Japs. The guy at the Mongolian BBQ you wouldn't want to annoy or he'd impale you and set you up on the North side of the Great Wall to taunt the Chinese.
> 
> ...



try negra modelo


----------



## Bribie G (28/12/08)

big_alk said:


> try negra modelo



Where or what is that? Sounds like an ethnic Barbie Model ? :unsure:


----------



## Snowdog (28/12/08)

Most Mexican beer is piss.... Corona, Tecate, Pacifico, Negra Modelo, even Dos Eques Lager.
The only one I ever found decently drinkable Is Dos Equis Ambar.

No wonder most of the Mexicans I knew in the states drank either Coors Light or Bud Light...
they wanted some flavour! 

I do miss Mexican food in the states.... made by Mexicans!


----------



## Jakechan (28/12/08)

Thanks to a xmas gift box of world beers I have 1 stubbie of Sol in the fridge. I'm really keen to try it now 
Just for educational purposes of course.


----------



## Jakechan (28/12/08)

I just had a go a the Sol.

In the words of the Simpson's mob boss:
"What did I do to deserve this flat, flavourless manhatten?"

The kindest thing I can say is its dry. Its also flat, and flavourless, and as the OP stated crap.


Cheers,
Jake


----------



## quantocks (28/12/08)

Snowdog said:


> Dos Eques Lager.



I think it means "Three Horse Piss" or something


----------



## teitan (28/12/08)

we tried SOL after the 20/20 game on boxing day, was awful. never again. :icon_vomit:


----------



## trevc (28/12/08)

Just drink it at 1C QUICKLY (and chase with tequila or mescal to rinse away any residual Mexican donkey piss flavours).

EDIT: Also, it's still better than TED.


----------



## dr K (28/12/08)

> told him i was the current NSW state brewing champ (at the time) and if he thought i was going to put that shit in my mouth he would be better off asking the queen mum to smoke a joint!



a) Despite the ABC Xmas Massages..she is dead.
B) Her late husbands grandmother was a regular user.
c) Why the dolt would you want to smoke beer anyway, unless you were Bambergian
d) Negro Modelo is very nice.

K


----------



## bigfridge (28/12/08)

I have been following this thread and was not going to reply - but unfortunately the 'fear & loathing' has got too much to bear :icon_cheers: 

What everyone is missing is that this beer is made from whole hops and and packaged in a clear bottle. This is the ideal conditions for ensuring that every beer from this part of the world is served skunked.

I attended a 'Sensory Evaluation of Beer' course earlier in the year and we looked at Skunked and Unskunked Corona. The unskunked one was simply taken directly from the carton while the skunked samples were taken from the fridge at a local bottle'o. It was pointed out that the brewers at these breweries know all about the effects of light on beers served in clear bottles, but they continue to do it on purpose for 3 good reasons:

- People tend to drink these beers direct from the bottle, hence the sensory effects of the light strike is minimised (it is more aroma than flavour),
- A wedge of lime is usually stuffed in the neck of the bottle masking the flavour even further,
- People associate the 'skunk' flavour as 'that imported taste'.

The unskunked Corona was a very nice, malty beer. The skunked was, well, Corona as we know it.

BTW, Negro Modelo is a world class Vienna style lager served in a brown bottle.

HTH,

BF


----------



## PostModern (28/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> - People associate the 'skunk' flavour as 'that imported taste'.



Indeed. The number of times my brother (non-beer geek despite my best efforts) has served me skunked green bottle lagers that he picked up cheap. If I had a dollar for every foul Grolsch he's served me, I'd have enough to buy a six pack of JSGA. Yet the best beer I ever made (IIPA 8%, 75 or so IBU) was received by him as "mixed with vodka or something". If the people keep buying it, they'll keep bringing it.


----------



## big_alk (29/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> BTW, Negro Modelo is a world class Vienna style lager served in a brown bottle.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> BF



yes, its hard to believe they (Negra Modelo and Corona) come from the same brewery!


----------



## Bizier (29/12/08)

I had my first Corona in years at my work Xmas just for kicks... ugh! I didn't think it tasted skunked, just weak and watery with a micro-pinch of clinically clean hops somewhere in there. Maybe it was designed for those that put ice in their beers on a hot day, so you couldn't tell either way.


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/08)

Interesting comments about the skunking. The only time I ever drank Corona was about eighteen? years ago, it wasn't in a bar but a six pack I bought at the local bottlo where you had to go in and get the sixer out of the carton in the cold room yourself - that was in the days before local shopping centre bottlos in Queensland and nearly all take out liquor had to be bought from a pub drive through or liquor barn and if you wanted something special you had to dig it out yourself. They didn't bother with fancy displays like today because they didn't have any opposition due to a long history of State corruption (Hinze, Bjelke Petersen etc don't get me going)

It struck me at the time that considering it came from a country bordering the USA it was distinctly better than the Budweiser, Miller, Schlitz etc which are appalling, and even had a smack of hops about it.

Might try one ONLY sol and sneak one out of the cold room at the Liquorland. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (29/12/08)

Rule number one - dont buy any beer in a clear bottle. Simple really!


----------



## coolum brewer (29/12/08)

Tastes like ....arr...Sol


----------



## flattop (29/12/08)

Bribie, i don't see much difference between a well known telco boss and a said bottle of beer, both are tasteless, ineffective at quenching a thirst or making broadband faster.... but then that's another story...


----------



## mfdu (29/12/08)

hmmm. mexican beers seem like South East Asia beers (and fags). Singa / Tiger. great on holidays, but dont bring them home with ya.
(surely some joke here about that nasty rash?)

i've only had one negative report back on my homebrews, and it was from a work mate who only drinks corona. 
he reckoned the IPA and wheat longnecks i gave him were "too thick, to strongly flavoured" and he reckoned the yeast sediment made him shit like a big black dog.

'nother work mate (from england) is trying to get me to sell him a mixed crate of longies 'cause(he says) it's the best beer he's had since he got to Australia (up there with Little Creatures / James Squire) - i keep telling him i'll help him brew and bottle but i won't sell him a crate. pommy git


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/08)

All a matter of taste I suppose. Personally I positively dislike James Squire Golden Ale. Had a few pints at UNE at Armidale a couple of years ago and couldn't come at a strongly flavoured yet ice cold and fizzy orange coloured ale. Tasted just plain wrong and somehow cloying / unrefreshing to my Pom Palate. I admit to actually liking Melbourne Bitter and always go for it when I'm out. I've just about cracked a recipe that produces something very similar - yes including the 30 % sugar. However I agree about the holiday thing. Got magnificently plastered on Singha and Amarit in Thailand and tried a Singha the other day, rather disappointing.


----------



## BrewerDave (29/12/08)

I had Sol once, made Corona taste heavenly in comparisson......


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/12/08)

I have heard it reviewed " Like running through the valley of Death then wringing out your jock strap" sounds right to me. But have you ever tried making a beer without any body or perceivable taste.Dam hard.
GB


----------



## jonbob (29/12/08)

BribieG said:


> I've never tasted anything decent out of Mexico yet, apart from genuine tequila with the worm in the bottom. That was more like a trip than a drunk session.
> 
> Mexican food is a good example. Indian Restaurants are run by Indians, Chinese restaurants are full of Chinese. My favourite sushi stall in the Valley, amazingly is run by genuine Japs. The guy at the Mongolian BBQ you wouldn't want to annoy or he'd impale you and set you up on the North side of the Great Wall to taunt the Chinese.
> 
> If anyone can show me a Mexican Restaurant actually run by Mexicans and not unemployable Australian Bogans who think Sol Trujillo is a recipe please enlighten me.


Total off topic and it wasn't run by actual factual Mexicans (althought it is in Melbourne) but there is a place in East Brunswick on Lygon street that's a cut above the average Taco Bills. I did have a very nice Mexican beer and an excellent meal there. I can't remember the name of the restaurant or the beer , I did also sample some of the Tequillas they had as well


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/08)

jon said:


> Total off topic and it wasn't run by actual factual Mexicans (althought it is in Melbourne)



No, you aren't Mexicans.
The New South Welsh are Mexicans.

You are _their_ Mexicans :lol: 

You did almost completely colonise Hervey Bay of course so you are really honorary Queenslanders.


----------



## Muggus (29/12/08)

I recall trying Sol a few years back along side of Cantina(sp?) which was also this 'new' Central American beer. The latter seemed somewhat malty, whilst Sol pretty much reminded me of Corona. 

It appears Cantina is made in El Salvador.


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/08)

OK here's the good oil, from Roger Protz's "Ultimate Encyclopedia of Beer" loaned to me by The Big Burper:

[Modelo] is best known today for Corona, the beer tht spawned the Mexican lager and lime craze. Like its competitor Sol , Corona has been around for decades, and was a bottom of the range product made cheaply for poor peasants and industrial workers. It comes in an utilitarian plain glass bottle with an embossed label. it is around 40 percent rice in its recipe and a low hop rate that creates around 10 to 12 IBUs. Served extremely cold, it is a refreshing drink for those engaged in hard manual labour, which is more than could be said for the well-heeled young Americans on surfing holidays.
They took up the beer with enthusiasm and extolled its peasant-cum-worker attributes when they returned to California or Manhattan - an attitude known as 'prollier than thou'. It was Americans who added lime to the beer, which caused amusement and consternation in Mexico, although sad to say the habit has now been taken up there as well.

Nuff said :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jakechan (30/12/08)

BribieG said:


> OK here's the good oil, from Roger Protz's "Ultimate Encyclopedia of Beer" loaned to me by The Big Burper:
> 
> [Modelo] is best known today for Corona, the beer tht spawned the Mexican lager and lime craze. Like its competitor Sol , Corona has been around for decades, and was a bottom of the range product made cheaply for poor peasants and industrial workers. It comes in an utilitarian plain glass bottle with an embossed label. it is around 40 percent rice in its recipe and a low hop rate that creates around 10 to 12 IBUs. Served extremely cold, it is a refreshing drink for those engaged in hard manual labour, which is more than could be said for the well-heeled young Americans on surfing holidays.
> They took up the beer with enthusiasm and extolled its peasant-cum-worker attributes when they returned to California or Manhattan - an attitude known as 'prollier than thou'. It was Americans who added lime to the beer, which caused amusement and consternation in Mexico, although sad to say the habit has now been taken up there as well.
> ...


Hahahaha.....thats a great blurb.


----------



## Zwickel (30/12/08)

The lime was not meant to gain taste, the lime was basically to clean the neck of the bottle befor drinking the beer.

As BribieG wrote, "...made cheaply for poor peasants and industrial workers". The bottles have been very dusty the most of time and as the beer got drunk out the bottle, they had to clean the bottle neck first. The lime got ditched.


Cheers :icon_cheers: 



ahem.....I love my Corona Clone....


----------



## rclemmett (30/12/08)

BribieG said:


> No, you aren't Mexicans.
> The New South Welsh are Mexicans.
> 
> You are _their_ Mexicans :lol:
> ...



I beg to differ BribieG. Mexico is closer to the equator than the USA, and following that logic, that makes you _our_ Mexicans. :icon_cheers:


----------



## PostModern (30/12/08)

BribieG said:


> OK here's the good oil, from Roger Protz's "Ultimate Encyclopedia of Beer" loaned to me by The Big Burper:
> 
> [Modelo] is best known today for Corona, the beer tht spawned the Mexican lager and lime craze. Like its competitor Sol , Corona has been around for decades, and was a bottom of the range product made cheaply for poor peasants and industrial workers. It comes in an utilitarian plain glass bottle with an embossed label. it is around 40 percent rice in its recipe and a low hop rate that creates around 10 to 12 IBUs. Served extremely cold, it is a refreshing drink for those engaged in hard manual labour, which is more than could be said for the well-heeled young Americans on surfing holidays.
> They took up the beer with enthusiasm and extolled its peasant-cum-worker attributes when they returned to California or Manhattan - an attitude known as 'prollier than thou'. It was Americans who added lime to the beer, which caused amusement and consternation in Mexico, although sad to say the habit has now been taken up there as well.
> ...



I'm going to steal that quote for another forum. Thanks!


----------



## bonj (30/12/08)

I had my first Corona in ages before SWMBO's work Xmas party and granted it was chasing 4 Little Creatures Pilsners, I actually found it not that bad. It was quite malty and drinkable.


----------



## PostModern (30/12/08)

Bonj said:


> I had my first Corona in ages before SWMBO's work Xmas party and granted it was chasing 4 Little Creatures Pilsners, I actually found it not that bad. It was quite malty and drinkable.



Malty? That might be the 10 IBUs talking.


----------



## Katherine (30/12/08)

> I recall trying Sol a few years back along side of Cantina(sp?) which was also this 'new' Central American beer. The latter seemed somewhat malty, whilst Sol pretty much reminded me of Corona.



A friend of mine drinks Cantina.... it's not to bad on a 42 deg1ree day I was drinking it (Australia Day, 2 years ago) ... Sol has this taste I can't explain kind of tastes like there is a shot of tequila in it....


----------



## Bizier (30/12/08)

Katie said:


> A friend of mine drinks Cantina...


Fermented with Candida maltosa?




Katie said:


> it's not to bad on a 42 deg1ree day


On a 42 degree day, what beer has no prospects for appreciation?


----------



## Katherine (30/12/08)

> On a 42 degree day, what beer has no prospects for appreciation?



as I said


----------



## dj1984 (30/12/08)

i was in dan murphys today and carona was flying out the door everyone was buying it but me picked up myself a carton of wicked elf pale ale just having a little sample now mmmm tasty


----------



## scoundrel (7/1/09)

on tuesday a mate and i decided to sample a few old favorites and a couple of "newies down at the local bottlo, kicked it off wit a c ouple of grolshs (ain't nothing wrong with a belgian thats been well treated) and then we cracked open the "newie" which was Tui east india pale ale, this thing seriuously trumps sol a nd corona in the crap beer stakes, frankly a a blind deaf man with no taste buds could brew something better using nothing more than canal water and hops that had passed through an especially old dog. by the third can (we payed for it so let's not waste it thinking kicked in) it was like drinking soda water that had a rusty nail sitting in the bottom. frankly id have the corona or the sol over that horrible swill.

id rather drink fermented engine oil frankly.


----------



## domonsura (8/1/09)

Not quite sure why anyone expects something special from Tui.....it's not a micro brew, it's just another VERY mainstream mega-brewed beer - it's not exactly brewed to 'wow' anyone, it's brewed to get uni students pissed and provide something to attach some very funny and clever marketing campaigns to......yes it's not the best, but it shits all over fosters.......

Try you-tubing some of the Tui TV adds etc while drinking it, you'll laugh so much you won't care what it tastes like (which is what us Kiwi's tend to do when we're drinking it - usually at someone else's expense :lol


----------



## petesbrew (8/1/09)

domonsura said:


> Not quite sure why anyone expects something special from Tui.....it's not a micro brew, it's just another VERY mainstream mega-brewed beer - it's not exactly brewed to 'wow' anyone, it's brewed to get uni students pissed and provide something to attach some very funny and clever marketing campaigns to......yes it's not the best, but it shits all over fosters.......
> 
> Try you-tubing some of the Tui TV adds etc while drinking it, you'll laugh so much you won't care what it tastes like (which is what us Kiwi's tend to do when we're drinking it - usually at someone else's expense :lol



Yep, That ad of the chicks working in the brewery is a classic! :icon_chickcheers: 

I'm "tempted" to go try a Sol to see what all the fuss is about. But I might wait for my lime tree to finish it's next crop. I think I'll be needing a wedge after the first sip.


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/1/09)

It is possible to make Sol a worse beer to drink. i have a mate who swears by it, however a few bottles into a session, he has a habit of tipping half a scoop of gatorade powder (the red one i think) down the neck of it. He does this every couple of bottles and swears it prevents hang overs. :icon_vomit: 

Personally i much rather drink better brews, that taste, and if a hang over arrives the next day, so be it!!


----------



## Frank (8/1/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> It is possible to make Sol a worse beer to drink. i have a mate who swears by it, however a few bottles into a session, he has a habit of tipping half a scoop of gatorade powder (the red one i think) down the neck of it. He does this every couple of bottles and swears it prevents hang overs. :icon_vomit:


He should do it to every bottle. At least there would be some flavour. :lol:


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/1/09)

I don't know, i think it is false science. He avoids hang overs a) because the stuff is only a shade above water anyway and B) he doesn't drinks enough to have ill effects (though you could argue that tasting the first mouthful of Sol is an ill effect!!)


----------



## boingk (8/1/09)

Interesting reading...maybe the Imperial cerveza I posted about earlier is better simply because it comes in a brown bottle? Hmmm.

Also, theres a good Mexican place in Huskisson called 'The 3 Gringos'. Been there a couple of times a few years ago, not sure if its still the same now...but it seemed quite popular so its entirely possible.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## hayden (8/1/09)

i have another one to add the terrible beer category, it comes in a burnt orange can on a volume 440mL picked a six pack for $10 started out at about 15-16. i should have taken the hint. its brand name is TUI is ment to be an indian pale ale upon the first few sips was fairly lacking in flavour could taste the water in it. there was a hoppy bitterness to it. after the first can it began to become a chore to drink, in my opinion its easier to just avoid. but thats just my thoughts


----------

